# سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2009)

*سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

_سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ولنا شفيع واحد هو المسيح (1تي1:2)؟!

سؤال آخر: ما هي إثباتات شفاعة الأموات في الأحياء؟  وشفاعة الملائكة؟


الإجابة: 

الشفاعة Intercession هي التوسل أو الصلاة من أجل الآخرين، وهي لا تنبعث من مجرد العاطفة أو المنفعة، بل عن إدراك واع بأن علاقة الله بالإنسان ليست علاقة فردية فحسب، بل واجتماعية أيضاً، فهي تمتد إلى علاقة الإنسان بالإنسان. 

ومن العجيب أن تنكر بعض طوائف البروتستانت شفاعة القديسين متعللة بأن التشفع بالقديسين يفقد السيد المسيح وظيفة هامة من وظائفه وهي التوسط بين الآب والجنس البشري استناداً إلى ذبيحته الكفارية على عود الصليب. كما تستكثر على كنيستنا العظيمة أن تطلب توسلات القديسين من أجلها باعتبار أنهم أموات غير قادرين على تلبية هذا النداء. وتعود هذه الاعتراضات إلى عدم فهم واضح لماهية الشفاعة ومعناها اللغوي وأهميتها، كذلك تعود إلى عدم فهم لماهية الكنيسة وارتباط أعضائها جميعاً بالرأس الواحد ربنا يسوع المسيح. وحينما تتحدث مع بعض المعترضين تجد أنهم غير مدركين جيداً لمعنى الشفاعة في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية. وسوف نحاول في هذه الكلمات البسيطة أن نتعرف على بعض النقاط الهامة المرتبطة بهذا الموضوع: 

1- معنى كلمة الشفاعة: 

تذكر كلمة الشفاعة مرات عديدة في العهدين القديم والجديد، وقد ترجمت الكلمات العبرية واليونانية الدالة عليها إلى العديد من الكلمات التي توضح المعنى ففي العهد القديم تدل عليها كلمة egp (بغى) العبرية والتي تعطى معنى قريب من المعنى العربي للكلمة بمعنى: "أراد الشيء وطلبه وألح فيه"، "يقدم التماسا بغرض قبوله"، "يتوسط" وقد ترجمت هذه الكلمة إلى "يلح" في (راعوث 1: 16، إرميا 7: 16)، و"يلتمس" في (تك 23: 8، أي 21: 15)، و"يتوسل" في (إرميا 27: 18)، و"يتضرع" (إرميا 15: 11).

أما في العهد الجديد فقد دلت عليها الكلمة اليونانية entugcanw (انتيجخانو) بمعنى "يلتمس أو يتوسل" (أع 25: 24، رو 8: 26 و27 و34، 11: 2، عب 7: 25)، كما ترجمت إلى كلمة صلاة في (1 تي 4: 5)، ابتهالات في ( 1 تي 2: 1). 

ويتضح في العديد من هذه المواقع السابقة أن الشفاعة مقبولة بل مطلوبة من رجال الله الأنبياء والقديسين من أجل سكان الشعوب التي يعيشون بينهم ومن أجل شفاء آخرين أو التوسل من أجل عدم هلاكهم. 

3- كنيسة الأحياء:

ومن الضروري حينما نتحدث عن الكنيسة أن لا نتحدث عنها بصورة أحياء وأموات، فمن الخطأ أن نعتقد أن الذين يعيشون الآن من أعضاء الكنيسة هم الأحياء بينما المنتقلين من الآباء والقديسين هم أموات حيث أن هذا مخالف لتعاليم السيد المسيح نفسه حينما يقول:" أنا اله إبراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب، ليس الله اله أموات بل اله أحياء" (مت 22: 32). "ليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء. فأنتم إذا تضلون كثيراً" (مرقس 12: 27)، "وليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء لأن الجميع عنده أحياء" (لوقا 20: 38) (ستجد النص الكامل للكتاب المقدس هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا). فمن الضروري أن نتحدث عن الكنيسة باعتبارها كنيسة واحدة، جسد المسيح الحي، بقسميها الكنيسة المنتصرة وتشمل المنتقلين الذين أكملوا جهادهم على الأرض وهم الآن أحياء بأرواحهم في الفردوس، والكنيسة المجاهدة وتشملنا نحن الذين نجاهد من أجل أن نكمل سعينا بخوف ورعدة. 

ولذا فإننا لا نجد أي وجاهة في اعتراض البروتستانت بأنه لا يجوز أن نطلب توسلات وشفاعة الأموات من أجلنا وأن الشفاعة قاصرة على الأحياء فقط لأنه إن كنا نطلب صلوات المجاهدين الذين يتعرضون للتجارب والضيقات والآلام من أخوتنا على الأرض فكم بالأولى أن نطلب صلوات الذين انتصروا واقتربوا أكثر من الله. 

3- الحقيقة أن هناك فارِقاً أساسياً كبيراً بين شفاعة المسيح وشفاعة القديسين: فشفاعة المسيح شفاعة كفارية..

 أي أن السيد المسيح يشفع في مغفرة خطايانا بإعتباره الكفارة التي نابَت عنا في دَفع ثمن الخطية. وهكذا يقف وسيطاً بين الله والناس. بل هو الوسيط الوحيد؛ أي أنه أعطى الآب حقه في العدل الإلهي، واعطى الناس المغفرة، بأن مات عنهم، كفّارة عن خطاياهم.

 وهذا عو المعنى الذي يقصده القديس يوحنا الرسول. فهو يقول: "إن أخطأ أحد، فلنا شفيع عند الآب، يسوع المسيح البار. وهو كفّارة لخطايانا. ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً" (1يو1:2، 2).

 هنا تبدو الشفاعة الكفارية واضحة. فهي شفاعة في الإنسان الخاطئ "إن أخطأ أحد"، وهذا الخاطئ يحتاج إلى كفارة. ونفس المعنى هو الذي قاله بولس الرسول، ونجده عندما نكمل الآية: "وسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح، الذي بذل نفسه فِدية لأجل الجميع" (1تي5:2).

 هذا النوع من الشفاعة لا نِقاش فيه مطلقاً. إنه خاص بالمسيح وحده، أما شفاة القديسين في البشر، فلا علاقة لها بالكفارة ولا بالفداء. وهي شفاعة فينا عند السيد المسيح نفسه.

4- شفاعة القديسين فينا هي مجرد صلاة من أجلنا ولذلك فهي شفاعة توسلية غير شفاعة المسيح الكفارية.

 والكتاب يوافق عليها، إذ يقول: "صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض" (يع16:5)، والقديسيون أنفسهم كانوا يطلبون صلوات الناس عنهم. فالقديس بولس يقول لأهل تسالونيكي: "صلوا لأجلنا" (2تس1:3). ويطلب نفس الطلبة من العبرانيين (عب18:13)، وهنا كذلك (أف18:6)... إلخ.

 فإن كان القديسون يطلبون صلواتنا، أفلا نطلب نحن صلواتهم؟!

 وإن كنا نطلب الصلاة لأجلنا من البشر الأحياء، الذين لا يزالون في فترة الجهاد "تحت الآلام مثلنا"، أفلا نطلبها من القديسين الذي أكملوا جهادهم، وإنتقلوا إلى الفردوس، يحيون فيها مع المسيح..؟!

 وإن كنا نطلب صلوات البشر، هل كثير أن نطلب صلوات الملائكة؟!

5- شفاعة الروح القدس: 

فالروح القدس "المعزي الآخر" (يو 14: 16و 17، 15: 26، 16: 13 و14) يشفع في المؤمنين كما نقرأ في رسالة رومية:"وكذلك الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا، لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي، ولكن الروح نفسه يشفعuperentugcanw فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها. ولكن الذي يفحص القلوب يعلم ما هو اهتمام الروح، لأنه بحسب مشيئة الله يشفع entugcanw في القديسين" (رومية 8: 26، 27). وهنا نلاحظ عمل الروح القدس القوي في حياة المسيحي حينما ترتفع أناته المقدسة والمركزة فينا في الوقت الذي نكون فيه قد فقدنا القدرة على معرفة ما نصلي من أجله. 

6. هل يستجيب الله لشفاعة العذراء والقديسين؟ 

يحتوي العهدين القديم والجديد على العشرات من المواضع التي تتحدث عن قبول الله لشفاعة قديسيه وأنبيائه والسيدة العذراء وسوف نذكر هنا مثالاً واحداً ويمكن الرجوع إلى عشرات من هذه الأمثلة في الكتاب المقدس. 

- استجاب الله لشفاعة السيدة العذراء في عرس قانا الجليل رغم أن ساعته لم تكن قد جاءت بعد:"وفي اليوم الثالث كان عرس في قانا الجليل وكانت أم يسوع هناك. ودعي أيضا يسوع وتلاميذه إلى العرس. ولما فرغت الخمر قالت أم يسوع له ليس لهم خمر. قال لها يسوع ما لي ولك يا امرأة.لم تأت ساعتي بعد. قالت أمه للخدام مهما قال لكم فافعلوه. وكانت ستة أجران من حجارة موضوعة هناك حسب تطهير اليهود يسع كل واحد مطرين أو ثلاثة. قال لهم يسوع املأوا الأجران ماء.فملأوها إلى فوق. ثم قال لهم استقوا الآن وقدموا إلى رئيس المتكإ.فقدموا." (يو 2: 1 – 8). 

أية شفاعة أعظم، وأية استجابة أسرع من هذه، إن كانت السيدة العذراء قد توسلت من أجل أصحاب الحفل في أمورهم المادية واستجاب لها الرب، أليس بالأولى أن نطلب شفاعتها من أجلنا لكي تطلب من ابنها الحبيب من أجل حياتنا الروحية والجسدية. 

وكما سبق لا نستطيع أن ننكر شفاعة العذراء من أجلنا بدعوى إنها انتقلت الآن فمازالت العذراء عضو في الكنيسة وجسد المسيح تشفع في أبنائها المحتاجين إلى صلواتها وطلباتها وتوسلاتها من أجلهم أمام عرش النعمة. ولعل وجودها الدائم معنا من خلال ظهوراتها المتكررة في كل مكان في العالم - والتي لا يستطيع أحد إنكارها بعد أن رأيناها بعيوننا - والمعجزات الكثيرة التي تقوم بها هو خير دليل على اهتمامها بنا. 

ولكننا ينبغي أن نعلم أننا حينما نطلب شفاعة العذراء والملائكة وتوسلات وصلوات القديسين من أجلنا فإننا لا نقدم لهم الصلاة أو العبادة، فالعبادة والصلاة لا تقدم إلا لله الواحد المثلث الأقانيم. وإنما نحن نطلب منهم كأحباء لنا، مثلما يطلب الطفل الصغير من أمه أن تطلب من أبيه من أجله، رغم أن الأب يحب الابن ويفرح بتلبية جميع طلباته إن كانت في صالحه. 

ولا يعني طلبنا لتوسلات القديسين من أجلنا أن نمتنع نحن عن الصلاة أمام الله من أجل أن يستجيب طلباتنا، فلابد أن نصلي بلجاجة، ويدعمنا في هذه الصلاة أعضاء جسد المسيح من القديسين الذين ارضوا الله بمحبتهم. فالله يحبنا ويريد أن نقرع ونطلب ونسأل، ليفتح ويعطي ويجيب جميع ما نطلب، بل واكثر مما نطلب حسب غناه، حسب مشيئته الصالحة.

تابع_​


----------



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

_*أمثلة للشفاعة:
* إن الله يطلب من الناس شفاعة الأبرار فيهم: 

- فقد قبلها من أبونا إبراهيم عندما أخطأ أبيمالك الملك (تك1:20-7).

- وإشترط شفاعة أيوب في أصحابه (أي7:42، 8).

- ولا ننسى قصة شفاعة ابراهيم في سادوم عندما "تفاوض" مع الله لئلا يهلك المدينة..

- وكذلك توجد شفاعة موسى في الشعب (خر7:32-14).

- وقد تشفع داود النبي بعد موته في سليمان (1مل12:11، 13)، ويربعان (1مل31:11، 32، 34)..

 إن كانت هكذا مكانة داود عند الرب، فمن بالأكثر تكون مكانة العذراء، والملائكة ومكانة يوحنا المعمدان أعظم مَنْ ولدته النساء.. وكم تكون مكانة الشهداء... لقد كان الله يرحم أحياناً الناس من أجل قديسيه حتى دون أن يصلّوا كما رأينا في بعض الأمثلة! فكم بالأولى إن صلوا لأحد؟!

وإن كانت الشفاعة -وهي صلاة- تعتبر وساطة، وإن كانت كل وساطة غير مقبولة، تكون إذن كل صلاة إنسان من أجل إنسان آخر هي أيضاً وساطة مرفوضة إذ لنا وسيط واحد..!

 وبرفض وساطات الصلاة، يكون الرسول إذن قد أخطأ (حاشا) حينما قال "صلوا بعضكم لأجل بعض" (يع16:5)، على إعتبار أن العلاقة بين الإنسان والله، علاقة مباشرة، وهي في ظل الحب الإلهي لا تحتاج إلى صلاة من أحد..! وبالتالي تكون كل الصلوات من أجل الآخرين التي وردت في الكتاب لا معنى لها وضد الحب الإلهي!!

 إن صلوات البشر بعضهم لأجل بعض (منتقلين ومجاهدين) دليل على المحبة المتبادلة بين البشر، ودليل على إيمان البشر الأحياء بأن الذين إنتقلوا ما يزالون أحياء يقبل الله صلواتهم، دليل على إكرام الله لقديسيه.

 من أجل هذا سمح الله بهذه الشفاعات، لفائدة البشر. وهذه الشفاعة أقامت جسراً ممتداً بين سكان السماء وسكان الأرض. ولم تعد السماء شيئاً مجهولاً مخيفاً في نظر الناس. وأصبح للناس إيمان بالأرواح وعملها ومحبتها.



# تفاصيل أمثلة الشفاعة في العهدين:

أولا:- الشفاعه الكفاريه: التي من الرب وحده "لانه يوجد اله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس الانسان يسوع المسيح" (1تي2: 5).

"لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه واحصي مع اثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين" (إش53: 12).

"فراى انه ليس انسان وتحير من انه ليس شفيع فخلصت ذراعه لنفسه وبره هو عضده" (اش59: 16).

"يا اولادي اكتب اليكم هذا لكي لا تخطئوا وان اخطا احد فلنا شفيع عند  الاب يسوع المسيح البار" (1يو2: 1).

"الذي قدمه الله كفارة بالايمان بدمه لاظهار بره من اجل الصفح عن الخطايا السالفة بامهال الله" (رو3: 25).

"الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا واقيم لاجل تبريرنا" (رو4: 25).

"من اجل ذلك كانما بانسان واحد دخلت الخطية الى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت الى جميع الناس اذ اخطا الجميع"  (رو5: 12).
ثانيا:- الشفاعه التوسليه : وهي صلاة القديسين من اجلنا.

* الشفاعه التوسلية في العهد القديم:

 1. صلاه ابيمالك كانت قويه عندما كانت مصحوبه بصلاة ابراهيم الي الله والقصه مسروده في سفر التكوين الاصحاح (20) فقال الله لابيمالك في الحلم "انا ايضا علمت انك بسلامة قلبك فعلت هذا وانا ايضا امسكتك عن ان تخطئ الي لذلك لم ادعك تمسها فالان رد امراة الرجل فانه نبي فيصلي لاجلك فتحيا وان كنت لست تردها فاعلم انك موتا تموت انت وكل من لك فبكر ابيمالك في الغد ودعا جميع عبيده وتكلم بكل هذا الكلام في مسامعهم فخاف الرجال جدا ثم دعا ابيمالك ابراهيم وقال له ماذا فعلت بنا وبماذا اخطات اليك حتى جلبت علي وعلى مملكتي خطية عظيمة اعمالا لا تعمل عملت بي وقال ابيمالك لابراهيم ماذا رايت حتى عملت هذا الشيء فقال ابراهيم اني قلت ليس في هذا الموضع خوف الله البتة فيقتلونني لاجل امراتي وبالحقيقة ايضا هي اختي ابنة ابي غير انها ليست ابنة امي فصارت لي... فاخذ ابيمالك غنما وبقرا وعبيدا واماء واعطاها لابراهيم ورد اليه سارة امراته وقال ابيمالك هوذا ارضي قدامك اسكن في ما حسن في عينيك فصلى ابراهيم الى الله فشفى الله ابيمالك وامراته وجواريه فولدن لان الرب كان قد اغلق كل رحم لبيت ابيمالك بسبب سارة امراة ابراهيم".

 2. شفاعة ابراهيم من اجل سدوم وعموره التي يسكن فيها لوط اخيه وفي التكوين (18) نقرأ "فتقدم ابراهيم وقال افتهلك البار مع الاثيم عسى ان يكون خمسون بارا في المدينة افتهلك المكان ولا تصفح عنه من اجل الخمسين بارا الذين فيه حاشا لك ان تفعل مثل هذا الامر ان تميت البار مع الاثيم فيكون البار كالاثيم حاشا لك اديان كل الارض لا يصنع عدلا فقال الرب ان وجدت في سدوم خمسين بارا في المدينة فاني اصفح عن المكان كله من اجلهم.... فقال لا يسخط المولى فاتكلم هذه المرة فقط عسى ان يوجد هناك عشرة فقال لا اهلك من اجل العشرة وذهب الرب عندما فرغ من الكلام مع ابراهيم ورجع ابراهيم الى مكانه" (تك 18).

3. رفض الرب صلاة اصحاب ايوب بسبب انها لم تكن مصحوبه بصلاة أيوب (اي42: 8) وقبولها بعد ذلك "والان فخذوا لانفسكم سبعة ثيران وسبعة كباش واذهبوا الى عبدي ايوب واصعدوا محرقة لاجل انفسكم وعبدي ايوب يصلي من اجلكم لاني ارفع وجهه لئلا اصنع معكم حسب حماقتكم لانكم لم تقولوا في الصواب كعبدي ايوب فذهب اليفاز التيماني وبلدد الشوحي وصوفر النعماتي وفعلوا كما قال الرب لهم ورفع الرب وجه ايوب ورد الرب سبي ايوب لما صلى لاجل اصحابه وزاد الرب على كل ما كان لايوب ضعفا".



4. تشفع موسي بابراهيم واسحق (خر 32: 11-13) "فتضرع موسى امام الرب الهه وقال لماذا يا رب يحمى غضبك على شعبك الذي اخرجته من ارض مصر بقوة عظيمة ويد شديدة لماذا يتكلم المصريون قائلين اخرجهم بخبث ليقتلهم في الجبال ويفنيهم عن وجه الارض ارجع عن حمو غضبك واندم على الشر بشعبك اذكر ابراهيم واسحق واسرائيل عبيدك الذين حلفت لهم بنفسك وقلت لهم اكثر نسلكم كنجوم السماء واعطي نسلكم كل هذه الارض التي تكلمت عنها فيملكونها الى الابد".



5.و صلى اسحق الى الرب لاجل امراته لانها كانت عاقرا فاستجاب له الرب فحبلت رفقة امراته (تك 22: 21)



6. تشفع سليمان بداود ابيه في السماء (2أي 6: 42) وقال "والان قم ايها الرب الاله الى راحتك انت وتابوت عزك كهنتك ايها الرب الاله يلبسون الخلاص واتقياؤك يبتهجون بالخير ايها الرب الاله لا ترد وجه مسيحك اذكر مراحم داود عبدك".



7. قبول الرب صلاه داود من اجل ان لاتنقسم المملكه في ايام سليمان (1مل11:11-13) "فقال الرب لسليمان من اجل ان ذلك عندك ولم تحفظ عهدي وفرائضي التي اوصيتك بها فاني امزق المملكة عنك تمزيقا واعطيها لعبدك الا اني لا افعل ذلك في ايامك من اجل داود ابيك بل من يد ابنك امزقها على اني لا امزق منك المملكة كلها بل اعطي سبطا واحدا لابنك لاجل داود عبدي ولاجل اورشليم التي اخترتها".



8. اقامة الميت اكراما لاليشع النبي بمجرد لمس الميت لعظامه (2مل13: 20) "ومات اليشع فدفنوه... وفيما كانوا يدفنون رجلا اذا بهم قد راوا الغزاة فطرحوا الرجل في قبر اليشع فلما نزل الرجل ومس عظام اليشع عاش وقام على رجليه.... فحن الرب عليهم ورحمهم والتفت اليهم لاجل عهده مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب ولم يشا ان يستاصلهم ولم يطرحهم عن وجهه حتى الان".

 9. لقد دعي الرب نفسه "اله ابراهيم" (تك31: 42) "لولا ان اله ابي اله ابراهيم وهيبة اسحق كان معي لكنت الان قد صرفتني فارغا مشقتي وتعب يدي قد نظر الله فوبخك البارحة" وفال ايضا "فظهر له الرب في تلك الليلة وقال انا اله ابراهيم ابيك لا تخف لاني معك واباركك واكثر نسلك من اجل ابراهيم عبدي (تك26: 24) + وهوذا الرب واقف عليها فقال انا الرب اله ابراهيم ابيك واله اسحق الارض التي انت مضطجع عليها اعطيها لك ولنسلك" (التكوين 28: 13) وايضا "ثم قال انا اله ابيك اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب فغطى موسى وجهه لانه خاف ان ينظر الى الله (الخروج 3: 6) + وقال الله ايضا لموسى هكذا تقول لبني اسرائيل يهوه اله ابائكم اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ارسلني اليكم هذا اسمي الى الابد وهذا ذكري الى دور فدور" (خر3: 15).

10. تشفع موسي من اجل برص أخته فشفاها الرب "فقال هرون لموسى اسالك يا سيدي لا تجعل علينا الخطية التي حمقنا واخطانا بها فلا تكن كالميت الذي يكون عند خروجه من رحم امه قد اكل نصف لحمه فصرخ موسى الى الرب قائلا اللهم اشفها فقال الرب لموسى ولو بصق ابوها بصقا في وجهها اما كانت تخجل سبعة ايام تحجز سبعة ايام خارج المحلة وبعد ذلك ترجع فحجزت مريم خارج المحلة سبعة ايام ولم يرتحل الشعب حتى ارجعت مريم"(عدد12).



11. تشفع الرب من اجل الشعب لاجل انه قد عبد العجل الذهب "فرجع موسى الى الرب وقال اه قد اخطا هذا الشعب خطية عظيمة وصنعوا لانفسهم الهة من ذهب والان ان غفرت خطيتهم والا فامحني من كتابك الذي كتبت فقال الرب لموسى من اخطا الي امحوه من كتابي والان اذهب اهد الشعب الى حيث كلمتك هوذا ملاكي يسير امامك ولكن في يوم افتقادي افتقد فيهم خطيتهم فضرب الرب الشعب لانهم صنعوا العجل الذي صنعه هرون" (خر33: 30).



12. الملائكه تشفع من أجل سلامة العالم: "فاجاب ملاك الرب وقال يا رب الجنود الى متى انت لا ترحم اورشليم ومدن يهوذا التي غضبت عليها هذه السبعين سنة فاجاب الرب الملاك الذي كلمني بكلام طيب وكلام تعزية فقال لي الملاك الذي كلمني ناد قائلا هكذا قال رب الجنود غرت على اورشليم وعلى صهيون غيرة عظيمة" (زك12:1و13) فنجد ان خلاص اوروشاليم كان نتيجة لصلاة الملائكة.

 13. تصريح الهي بان القديسين يقفون امام الرب للشفعه ولكثرة شرور هذا الشعب فان الرب لن يسمع لصلواتهم "ثم قال الرب لي وان وقف موسى وصموئيل امامي لا تكون نفسي نحو هذا الشعب اطرحهم من امامي فيخرجوا" (ار15: 1).

 14. "كان ايليا انسانا تحت الالام مثلنا وصلى صلاة ان لا تمطر فلم تمطر على الارض ثلاث سنين وستة اشهر ثم صلى ايضا فاعطت السماء مطرا واخرجت الارض ثمرها" (يعقوب 5: 17).

"لعل الرب الهك يسمع جميع كلام ربشاقى الذي ارسله ملك اشور سيده ليعير الاله الحي فيوبخ على الكلام الذي سمعه الرب الهك فارفع صلاة من اجل البقية الموجودة" (2مل19: 4) وايضا قال الرب لارميا "وانت فلا تصل لاجل هذا الشعب ولا ترفع لاجلهم دعاء ولا صلاة لاني لا اسمع في وقت صراخهم الي من قبل بليتهم" (إر11: 14).



* الشفاعه التوسليه في العهد الجديد:

 الصلاه من اجل القديسين في العهد الجديد

  مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة لاجل جميع القديسين (أف6:  18). 

  وصلاة الايمان تشفي المريض والرب يقيمه وان كان قد فعل خطية تغفر له (يع5: 15). 

 فاطلب أول كل شيء ان تقام طلبات وصلوات وابتهالات وتشكرات لاجل جميع الناس (1تي2: 1). 

 ولما اخذ السفر خرت الاربعة الحيوانات والاربعة والعشرون شيخا امام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوة بخورا هي صلوات القديسين (رؤ5: 8). 

 وجاء ملاك اخر ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مبخرة من ذهب واعطي بخورا كثيرا لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذي امام العرش (رؤ8: 3). 

 فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك امام الله (رؤ  8: 4). 

 فاخرج بطرس الجميع خارجا وجثا على ركبتيه وصلى ثم التفت الى الجسد وقال يا طابيثا قومي ففتحت عينيها ولما ابصرت بطرس جلست (أع 9: 40). 

   فحدث ان ابا بوبليوس كان مضطجعا معترى بحمى وسحج فدخل اليه بولس وصلى ووضع يديه عليه فشفاه (أع 28: 8). 

  ثم جثا على ركبتيه وصرخ بصوت عظيم يا رب لا تقم لهم هذه الخطية واذ قال هذا رقد (أع7: 60). 

  من اجل ذلك نحن ايضا منذ يوم سمعنا لم نزل مصلين وطالبين لاجلكم ان تمتلئوا من معرفة مشيئته في كل حكمة وفهم روحي (كو1: 9). 

  من اجل ذلك نحن ايضا نشكر الله بلا انقطاع لانكم اذ تسلمتم منا كلمة خبر من الله قبلتموها لا ككلمة اناس بل كما هي بالحقيقة ككلمة الله التي تعمل ايضا فيكم انتم المؤمنين (1تس2: 13) 



* بخصوص شفاعة القديسون بعد إنتقالهم:

أكرر الجزء السابق عن كنيسة الأحياء: فمن الضروري حينما نتحدث عن الكنيسة أن لا نتحدث عنها بصورة أحياء وأموات، فمن الخطأ أن نعتقد أن الذين يعيشون الآن من أعضاء الكنيسة هم الأحياء بينما المنتقلين من الآباء والقديسين هم أموات حيث أن هذا مخالف لتعاليم السيد المسيح نفسه حينما يقول:" أنا اله إبراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب، ليس الله اله أموات بل اله أحياء" (مت 22: 32). "ليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء. فأنتم إذا تضلون كثيراً" (مرقس 12: 27)، "وليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء لأن الجميع عنده أحياء" (لوقا 20: 38). فمن الضروري أن نتحدث عن الكنيسة باعتبارها كنيسة واحدة، جسد المسيح الحي، بقسميها الكنيسة المنتصرة وتشمل المنتقلين الذين أكملوا جهادهم على الأرض وهم الآن أحياء بأرواحهم في الفردوس، والكنيسة المجاهدة وتشملنا نحن الذين نجاهد من أجل أن نكمل سعينا بخوف ورعدة.  وقد ظهر "موسى وإيليا" في لوقا 29:9-31 مع السيد المسيح وتكلما معه!

سأكتفي هنا بذكر الشواهد، ولك أن تقوم بدراستها لتتأكد بنفسك:

* حتى عظام القديسين، أو بعض آثارهم، فيها قوة إلهية ويمكن أن يصدر عنها معجزات: (2مل20:13، 21؛ أع15:5، 16؛ 11:19، 12).

* الله إله أحياء وليس إله أموت: (مت32:22؛ لو29:9-31).

* القديسون لهم دالة عند الله أيضاً بعد إنتقالهم للسماء: (تك11:25؛ 5:26؛ خر11:32-13؛ تث9:7؛ 1مل11:11-13؛ 31-34؛ 2مل23:13؛ 34:19؛ 2أخ42:6)

* الصلة بيننا وبين القديسين لا تنقطع بعد إنتقالهم للسماء، لأنهم لم ينفصلوا عن جسد المسيح: (2تي16:1-18؛ لو37:20، 38).

* القديسون الذين إنتقلوا والملائكة في السماء يعرفون أحوالنا على الأرض: (1صم16:28؛ 2أخ12:21-15؛ لو7:15، 10؛ 29:16؛ 1كو12:13؛ رؤ9:6-11)

* الملائكة يعرفون صلواتنا، لأنهم يحملونها إلى عرش الله:  (مت10:18؛ أع4:10؛ رؤ8:5؛ 4،3:8).

* الملائكة يساعدوننا في جهادنا حتى نرِث الخلاص:  (تك9:16؛ 7:24؛ 1:32، 2؛ 16:48؛ خر19:14، 20؛ مز7:34؛ زك1:3، 2؛ عب14،13:1).*​_


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

تم نقله الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام


----------



## youhnna (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

موضوع لكثر من رائع اخى تونى  ويستحق التثبيت  الرب يبارك    خدمتك


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

_


my rock قال:



			تم نقله الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام

أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتزر للخطأ وشكرا للتصحيح_​


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

_


youhnna قال:



			موضوع لكثر من رائع اخى تونى  ويستحق التثبيت  الرب يبارك    خدمتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ميرسى كتييير يوحنا لتشجيعاتك
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## kalimooo (21 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*



مجهود هائل اخي .تونى.تون.

مشكور

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

مجموعه مواضيع فى غايه الروووعه والاهميه 

تسلم ايدك يا تونى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

_


كليمو قال:





مجهود هائل اخي .تونى.تون.

مشكور

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك

أنقر للتوسيع...

انت اللى مشكور كتييير كليمو على تقديرك
ومرورك الاجمل
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## SALVATION (22 يناير 2009)

*رد: سؤال: يقول الكتاب: لنا شفيع عند الآب يسوع المسيح البار.." (1يو1:2). أليس هناك تناقض عندما نتشفع بالقديسين والسيدة العذراء وغيرهم، ؟*

_


kokoman قال:



مجموعه مواضيع فى غايه الروووعه والاهميه 

تسلم ايدك يا تونى 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

تسلملى يا مان 
ويسلملى مرورك
مشكوووووووووور
يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------

